Ask HN: Will HN have to stop shadowbanning and banning if NN is passed? - windows_tips
======
mtmail
HN isn't an internet service provider so Net Neutrality regulations wouldn't
apply.

~~~
windows_tips
Are you sure? It seems to be providing a service on the Internet.

Also, why would NN only apply to ISPs? HN is at least a text network.
Shouldn't it be neutral too?

------
wmf
Net Neutrality doesn't apply to Web sites.

~~~
windows_tips
Why not?

~~~
greenyoda
Because net neutrality is about the behaviors of internet service providers,
and web sites are not internet service providers.

See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_neutrality](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_neutrality)

(Follow the link in the first sentence to see the definition of "Internet
Service Provider".)

~~~
windows_tips
How is HN not an ISP?

It appears to be offering IP service, including with an application on top.

~~~
greenyoda
From Wikipedia's ISP article: _" Internet services typically provided by ISPs
include Internet access, Internet transit, domain name registration, web
hosting, Usenet service, and colocation."_ [1]

HN is just a web site. I can't use HN to connect to the internet. I can't use
it to host a domain. I can't use it to host a web site.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_service_provider](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_service_provider)

~~~
windows_tips
Seems like a pretty trivial difference.

